# Its back!!!!!!!



## ohiorobp (Nov 20, 2011)

That feeling is back I mean. It's been about 15 years since I picked up a bow. Army, job, wife and kids changed what I was doing for awhile. But, I was crazy because its soooooooo much fun and enjoyable than I have ever remembered. So that being that, I now have this new addiction and a good one at that. Only problem with it for me is that money is tight and I have to watch what I buy to get the best band for the buck I can. I have a 16 year old and 14 year old boy and a beautiful 7 year old daughter whom is fighting cancer so you could imagine where funds go. And they will always go to her first. But I have been Ble to put some money aside to buy my next bow. I have been using my friends and have been having a blast but I owe it to him and myself to buy my own. Problem I have is I can only put 300 plus tax towards a new bow so needless to say I have been searching and reading everything I can to get the most out of my money. In Dayton Ohio we don't have many pro shops so I have been looking at big box shops so I'm leaning towards a Martin..... We travel every other week to St. Jude childrens hospital is Memphis so I'm going to look at some shops around there too. If anyone has some thoughts or ideas I would love to hear them. So yeah, that's my story and me saying hi to all. This is a great place with soooo much information its crazy. I'm so glad I came across this place in my searches. Hope to talk soon. I'll for sure be around and posting a lot. Take care and God bless.
Rob


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Rob.


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

Welcome to ArcheryTalk! :darkbeer:


----------



## ohiorobp (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome


----------



## Bow TKO (Jan 16, 2009)

hey Rob. I am in the dayton area, xenia/jamestown to be exact. When you are ready to buy a bow give me a shout. We build strings for a couple shops around the area - should be able to help you find a nice used bow (much better than you could buy a new one for 300 bucks for). Shoot me a PM when you are ready will see what we can find for you. 

Take Care.
Shawn


----------



## ohiorobp (Nov 20, 2011)

Bow TKO said:


> hey Rob. I am in the dayton area, xenia/jamestown to be exact. When you are ready to buy a bow give me a shout. We build strings for a couple shops around the area - should be able to help you find a nice used bow (much better than you could buy a new one for 300 bucks for). Shoot me a PM when you are ready will see what we can find for you.
> 
> Take Care.
> Shawn


Wow, that's awesome. Will for sure do that.
Thanks,
Rob


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

:wave3:







*to*







:canada:


----------



## ohiorobp (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## rwatts (Sep 29, 2011)

Welcome to AT budy


----------



## arrow flinger (Aug 3, 2007)

Welcome to At! Prayers sent.


----------



## ohiorobp (Nov 20, 2011)

arrow flinger said:


> Welcome to At! Prayers sent.


Thank you very much. It is much appreciated.


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

:beer:Welcome to AT! Enjoy the Site!:beer:


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

First and foremost prayers to you and your family! And good for you for returning to something you enjoy! I fully believe that to be the best parent you can be you need to take care of yourself too! I also completely agree with getting a used bow. my husband has bought most of his bows off of EBAY and has never been unhappy with any of the purchases. And he is very particular about his hunting stuff- he is awful to buy for lol! Good luck!


----------



## ohiorobp (Nov 20, 2011)

MN Huntress said:


> First and foremost prayers to you and your family! And good for you for returning to something you enjoy! I fully believe that to be the best parent you can be you need to take care of yourself too! I also completely agree with getting a used bow. my husband has bought most of his bows off of EBAY and has never been unhappy with any of the purchases. And he is very particular about his hunting stuff- he is awful to buy for lol! Good luck!


Awesome post and thank you soooo much for the prayers. Those are always the most important first and foremost.
I go to pick up my bow tomorrow and I can't wait at all. A fellow member on here whom I have never met though they are from the area has gave me the deal of the century I believe. So yeeehawww


----------



## ohiorobp (Nov 20, 2011)

By the way just to note: Bow TKO is the man. Thanks a million brother.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------

